# Protip: When you volunteer to drive, dont be a douche



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

I am with you. Txt while actively driving and I am saying something. I can look past txting at red lights, but not in motion.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I get uncomfortable when people text and drive... I get it if it's one text but if you gotta have a whole convo then call them up!

I would have given the driver some shit as well and tried to get the others on my side... maybe pulled up some horrible, traumatizing pictures of texting-while-driving accident victims to show the driver.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I would much rather converse with my friends or kids in the car that are with me. 

If I must text I have had the passenger read me the text and enter my reply. this works well, especially when it's me and the kids and I have to answer mom


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

My GF does that shit all the time, drives me nuts. I tell her bout it all the time, but kind of gave up, now I just drive when we go places together lol.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

In local news just this week, some twit was playing with her ipod while driving (same idea as texting) and drove right off the road and ran over some guy. He's in the hospital in critical condition with multiple injuries. Her car is totalled.

I don't care how good you think you are -- all the other idiots who've had accidents thought they were just as good.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Here is a tip for you for the next time you want to bum a ride, sack up:


Sorry dude, but I took Greyhound one time about 5 years ago and it will be the last time.

They fucked up every part of my journey, multiple broken buses, lost luggage (broken bus can't open luggage compartment?), took 12 hours to complete a 2.5 hour journey by car, missed a flight and got nothing but attitude from Greyhound.

Yea I was just waiting for someone to mention this shithole company so I could spew about it, I forget how pissed I am at it until it comes up....


----------



## treedodger (Dec 7, 2012)

tell the guy to stop texting or you are gonna kick the shit out of him. If he continues flip out and force him to pull over. Remove him from the driver seat. You drive the rest of the way. Problem solved.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, I'm guilty. I don't see how texting/talking/eating while driving is so complicated and confounding to the general public. I mean they are bad habits and all but it's just not that hard to pay attention to the road. 

Drugs don't make people stupid, people are stupid. 
Devices don't make people bad drivers, they are bad drivers. 

I'm prepared to get flamed. 
Have a good day.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

If you're typing/reading a text, you cannot focus on the other idiot drivers trying to kill you.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm guilty. I don't see how texting/talking/eating while driving is so complicated and confounding to the general public. I mean they are bad habits and all but it's just not that hard to pay attention to the road.
> 
> Drugs don't make people stupid, people are stupid.
> Devices don't make people bad drivers, they are bad drivers.
> ...


I don't doubt there are drivers who are capable of doing all of those things while driving, and still being safer than most drivers. There are drivers who can drive 50% over the speed limit and are still safer than most. I know because I'm one of them 

But you don't make the laws for those people. You make the laws for the ones who _can't_ handle two things at once. And the problem is EVERYONE thinks they're a member of the first group, not the second.

Let's face it, all laws discriminate against the people for whom those laws aren't necessary. But all laws are made for the clubheads who _can't_ handle a three-dimensional universe filled with more than 4 things.


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I don't doubt there are drivers who are capable of doing all of those things while driving, and still being safer than most drivers. There are drivers who can drive 50% over the speed limit and are still safer than most. I know because I'm one of them
> 
> But you don't make the laws for those people. You make the laws for the ones who _can't_ handle two things at once. And the problem is EVERYONE thinks they're a member of the first group, not the second.
> 
> Let's face it, all laws discriminate against the people for whom those laws aren't necessary. But all laws are made for the clubheads who _can't_ handle a three-dimensional universe filled with more than 4 things.



I hear that. A lot of the rules of the road are there for people who just dont have a clue on how to actually drive. I'd rather have a cop pull those dumb shits over then get into an accident with someone who thought they were better then everyone else. 

If someone actually said to you, 'dude, you're making me nervous and uncomfortable in your car' would you consider chilling out on that?

When I drive, I want people to be comfy in my car... if I'm driving aggressively and they're freaking out, I'll slow down. If I'm switching lanes, I'll chill out.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

gakbar22 said:


> I hear that. A lot of the rules of the road are there for people who just dont have a clue on how to actually drive. I'd rather have a cop pull those dumb shits over then get into an accident with someone who thought they were better then everyone else.
> 
> If someone actually said to you, 'dude, you're making me nervous and uncomfortable in your car' would you consider chilling out on that?
> 
> When I drive, I want people to be comfy in my car... if I'm driving aggressively and they're freaking out, I'll slow down. If I'm switching lanes, I'll chill out.


I can agree with that. The main reason I never ride up to mountains with my one buddy is because he's a terrible driver. I love the guy but the silly bastard can't drive worth a shit. He never texts or talks and is frozen to wheel even when the roads are good. I've made him pull over and let one of us drive before. He's been in like 4 minor wrecks in the two years I've known him and is terribly nervous about driving. 
My other buddy drinks, eats, loads and smokes a bowl, has been known to send texts when the road conditions/traffic allow. I feel totally safe riding with him! I typically drive myself since they only go on weekends though.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I don't doubt there are drivers who are capable of doing all of those things while driving, and still being safer than most drivers. There are drivers who can drive 50% over the speed limit and are still safer than most. I know because I'm one of them
> 
> But you don't make the laws for those people. You make the laws for the ones who _can't_ handle two things at once. And the problem is EVERYONE thinks they're a member of the first group, not the second.
> 
> Let's face it, all laws discriminate against the people for whom those laws aren't necessary. But all laws are made for the clubheads who _can't_ handle a three-dimensional universe filled with more than 4 things.


word +1



gakbar22 said:


> If someone actually said to you, 'dude, you're making me nervous and uncomfortable in your car' would you consider chilling out on that?
> 
> When I drive, I want people to be comfy in my car... if I'm driving aggressively and they're freaking out, I'll slow down. If I'm switching lanes, I'll chill out.


I'm not a good passenger at all and won't tolerate someone driving me around like an asshole one bit. Disrespectful. Even with the physical ability to text and drive, the immaturity and bad karma will lead that fool to tickets and accidents.



MarshallV82 said:


> I can agree with that. The main reason I never ride up to mountains with my one buddy is because he's a terrible driver. I love the guy but the silly bastard can't drive worth a shit. He never texts or talks and is frozen to wheel even when the roads are good. I've made him pull over and let one of us drive before. He's been in like 4 minor wrecks in the two years I've known him and is terribly nervous about driving.
> My other buddy drinks, eats, loads and smokes a bowl, has been known to send texts when the road conditions/traffic allow. I feel totally safe riding with him! I typically drive myself since they only go on weekends though.


Good thread gone gooder. QFT


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

A quick text doesn't bother me, but if someone's having a full on conversation and is all over the road, you'll get an ear full. Same goes with drinking and driving.


----------



## raven159 (Jan 13, 2013)

Earlier this summer I was on my way to a mountain biking meet up. I was texting and negligently drove through a 4-way stop. I almost hit some granny and she shot me the finger. I deserved it. I was so fortunate nothing happened but I no longer text and drive. I use to think after doing it all these years, I was a pro. I was stupid and arrogant. If it's that important, what's so hard about pulling over for a minute to be done with it?


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

For those of you who proudly text and drive.

Please have your deadly car crash prior to procreating so that Darwinism can run its course and you do not spawn more retards.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

pencap75 said:


> For those of you who proudly text and drive.
> 
> Please have your deadly car crash prior to procreating so that Darwinism can run its course and you do not spawn more retards.


I raced at speeds double the speed on the roads and dodged cars flipping and catching on fire next to me........while taking my eyes of the track to watch the flags and times I was running. You really think driving 30 and sending "K" to someone is a task that will render me dead? If that's the case there shouldn't be passenger seats in cars, radios, cup holders, or mirrors. All of those take your focus off the road. 

Think before you speak.


----------



## redecocav (Jan 11, 2013)

ThunderChunky said:


> I raced at speeds double the speed on the roads and dodged cars flipping and catching on fire next to me........while taking my eyes of the track to watch the flags and times I was running. You really think driving 30 and sending "K" to someone is a task that will render me dead? If that's the case there shouldn't be passenger seats in cars, radios, cup holders, or mirrors. All of those take your focus off the road.
> 
> *Think before you speak.*












HAHAHA That is the exact mentality this thread is talking about. Superman of the fucking road! 

I have driven through the Horn of fucking Panjwai, every day for a year! Bullets flying, IEDs exploding, rockets just missing my truck... I made it home through all that shit. Think I am gonna let a txt msg kill me? FUCK NO!


----------



## redecocav (Jan 11, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> The laws are pointless because they are virtually unenforceable. In the state of Washington, we have had laws banning non hands free cell phone use and texting for several years. No one follows the law! I see people jabbering away all over. I see them in traffic next to police cars doing it. The cops have more important things to do than deal with it.
> 
> People are shitting themselves over texting meanwhile they are fucking around with their Tomtom to get step by step directions to the mall. I cannot count the number of times each week I see people watching a fucking movie while driving. *Then there are the book readers and the women doing their hair and makeup in traffic.*


I actually saw a woman pull over to fix her makeup here in Tacoma... Granted she cut me off to get over LOL


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hell, for 4 years I was a territory rep. 80% of my day was spent behind a wheel. I'd eat, text, email, browse the web, and all kinds of shit behind the wheel. I had to unless I wanted to pull 12 hour days everyday waiting until I got home to get all my admin done. I perfected driving with my knees during those years. :laugh:

Oh, and I should add that I've never been in a wreck on the road and have only had one ticket in the last decade and that one got dismissed after I damn near physically fought an assistant DA in Aurora. Fuck that town.


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

It's a bit of the 90/10 rule at work. 90% of ppl can barely drive while they're driving. I don't doubt a pro/amateur driver can handle multitasking while driving but they're 10%. 

I dont doubt a pilot feels like driving is the easiest thing in the world by comparison either. Shit, if ppl got half the training behind the wheel that a single Engine pilot has to take, the roads would be a heck of a lot safer. We'd prob get a bunch of Ernest hemingways behind the wheel. 

I think we can agree on two things:

You should have a good reason to take your eyes off the road or just minimize doing it. 

Fuck greyhound. It's a bad neighborhood on wheels.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The majority of drivers on the road suck balls at driving. In CO, the majority of those who suck balls at driving also tend to drive Subarus. When I see a Subaru, I just assume the guy/gal can't drive for shit and I'm usually right.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm, why not just take over driving?


----------



## redecocav (Jan 11, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> Oh my god! I thought this was an Oregon thing. I have gotten to the point that just the sight of a fucking Subaru pisses me off. I have never seen so many HORRIBLE drivers attracted to a single make of vehicle in all of my life!


They think the awd makes them awesome drivers.


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Because my passengers may not be comfortable with these habits, I do in fact abstain from any of these potentially distracting behaviors with passengers in my vehicle. In the plane of course, I have to do the things I need to but I also try to fly like a professional so that even though they are in a small Cessna, it feels like a smooth airline flight (well, as smooth as a light plane can be in weather). I want people to feel safe when I am driving and flying, so I try to use professional habits that put people at ease...:thumbsup:


See, that's a good attitude! 

I've been thinking about what you said about how busy it is in the cockpit compared to a car. I bet you'd shit a brick if the skies were as busy as a road though. Not every cessna has a proximity warning device but you know whats around you within about 1/2 - 1 mile radius. I'm not dumb enough to say that pilots dont need fast reflexes but generally speaking, crazy traffic conditions dont really happen once you get off the runway. 

Once you're up, you have the time to actually read a map/look at little numbers on an altimeter/join the mile-high club/whatever. I think wierd shit happens more often on the road and you have to be more reactive then a pilot mid-flight. I'm not saying piloting is -easy-, just demanding in diff ways. If I was going to make analogy (and I -really- hate analogies) I would say its like dicking around on a phone while approaching a landing. 

Could you imagine a blue angel pilot in the middle of an airshow?

"Yeah, I'm flying a 10 tonne machine 3 inches away from another 10 tonne machine at 500 mph... wait what? Why does my wife want me to pick up a gallon of milk from the..." 

fiery crash ensues


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I gotta agree with you here. It's just not that difficult. If people find the idea of this so difficult, they ought to try single pilot IFR shooting an instrument approach down to minimums in crowded airspace; been there, do that! You're flying the airplane to precise standards of speed, decent, course and altidue all the while reading your approach plate, talking to ATC, working the NAV radios and going through landing checklist all while fighting wind, rain and turbulence!
> 
> Texting, talking on phone, eating, etc while driving is child's play by comparison. It's really more about how, where and when you do your multitasking. *I'm actually composing this post while at work driving a semi hauling fuel...LOL*


haha thats funny as hell! I always wondered if you got bored driving a semi, so you just posted on here.

I bummed a ride down with this kid the other day, and he was tail gating the absolute fuck out of the car in front of him, and it was night time and still icy, and he would just ride up on him and slam the brakes and repeat. Honestly pissed me the hell off, but i held my tongue because if he is willing to let me bum a ride down i'm not going to tell him how to drive mom's honda pilot. 

I always tell myslelf not to text while actually driving, it's just not worth it to crash and fuck everything up over a text, but honestly its not that freaking hard. I have had more close calls being distracted by shiny things on the side of the road than looking at a phone. 

as far as the plane thing goes thought, you can look at the controls on a plane without a child running in front of you, or the plane in front of you slamming on its brakes, a lot less chance to actually crash into something because you aren't looking than texting in a car.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

lol if you dont like how someone else drives, take your own fucking car or volunteer to drive. i drive every weekend to the mountain and ill be damned if someone in the backseat who can take a nap and put their feet up is going to tell me what to do while im driving.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Hate tailgating... absolutely hate it. Truly the worst driving habit, especially in volume traffic. As someone that commutes into NYC I would guess that 85%, possibly more of the traffic I deal with is the result of the accordion effect... not to mention fender benders because of the assholes that tailgate. I had a semi-road rage incident last week coming home when some dbag insisted on sliding in to my following distance to advance a single car length.

I am guilty of sneaking in an email, text or look once in a while and i use a mount for my phone since I also use it as a GPS. I could do it all day if other people weren't so terrible at driving. Its mostly out of fear of others that I try not to make a habit of it. 

If only people knew how to drive... Paying attention, maintaining a proper following distance, gentle breaking, smooth acceleration and staying right except to pass could eliminate so much of the traffic i deal with.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

How do you all feel about technology that allows cars to be self driven? A few companies are experimenting with this technology now. In theory, it would allow cars to drive within a few inches of each other since distance would be monitored by computers and electronics rather than by humans with variable reaction times. You would eliminate the accordion effect. You would be able to text, read, eat, take a nap, or do whatever you want while the car drives itself.

Regarding distraction while driving, has anyone else read Traffic by Tom Vanderbilt? It's a pretty interesting read. One of the discussions regards the amount of information a driver has to deal with on a typical drive down a city street. Between traffic signs, business signs, other vehicles, traffic lights, speed control devices, etc. the average number of decisions that a driver has to make was something in the hundreds within a very short distance. An experienced driver knows how to sift through the information to consciously deal with the most important information (such as a car approaching from 90°) while letting the subconscious deal with the less important information (such as a yellow traffic sign that says "deer" or something like that). A new driver, such as a teenager, still needs to process consciously much more information than an older, experienced driver.

Traffic: Why We Drive the Way We Do (and What It Says About Us): Tom Vanderbilt: 9780307277190: Amazon.com: Books



Check out this video of a car parking itself in a parking garage. Of course it's not practical to implement right now, but I think it's pretty amazing that a car can do this on its own.

CES 2013: Audi Piloted Parking - YouTube


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm guilty. I don't see how texting/talking/eating while driving is so complicated and confounding to the general public. I mean they are bad habits and all but it's just not that hard to pay attention to the road.
> 
> Drugs don't make people stupid, people are stupid.
> Devices don't make people bad drivers, they are bad drivers.
> ...


No flaming, you're just wrong. When you're driving just drive, I'm sure that person that you didn't kill will be grateful.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> The majority of drivers on the road suck balls at driving. In CO, the majority of those who suck balls at driving also tend to drive Subarus. When I see a Subaru, I just assume the guy/gal can't drive for shit and I'm usually right.


I moved out here in May and completely agree with you. Though I have to say drivers in CO in general are much worse than what I was used to in Pittsburgh. My daily commute downtown (10 miles each way) usually involves some type of evasive maneuver to prevent a potential accident.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> No flaming, you're just wrong. When you're driving just drive, I'm sure that person that you didn't kill will be grateful.


We'll just have to agree to disagree! 

If the traffic and road conditions allow I'll send a text or look up something. Just pay attention and look ahead. If I pulled over every time I had to send a text, email or take a phone call I would be working 24 hours a day. It's just as hard to change to station on the radio or mess around with unruly kids in the backseat, nothing ever gets said about those. 
People die on the road everyday, even before cellphones were popular... Texting gets a bad rep because highschool kids generally suck at driving to begin with and compound the problem with smartphones and the like.


Have to agree with the Subarus.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree!


It seems that most people here disagree, damn, in the minority again.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> No flaming, you're just wrong. When you're driving just drive, I'm sure that person that you didn't kill will be grateful.


Then you should pull over to sneeze there should be no radios in cars or cup holders or passenger seats. This is only on of the things that take your concentration of the road. Enough with that excuse. It's the idiots that write letters and keep full conversations while driving that cause accidents. Looking away for half a second isn't going to cause an accident. It is simply doing that activity during an accident. There is nothing you could do in 0.5 seconds if you were paying attention that could have helped. If that were the case then NO ONE would ever hit deer.


----------



## devo (Feb 16, 2008)

I kicked some texting bitches mirror off last summer after she almost ran me over on my bike. I ride 90% of the year and I don't take kindly to it.
"We" as in my friends also find it fun to ride up on talkers and texters in groups and politely yell at them to put there phone away. We know and are completley aware that its harassment and have no intention of hurting anyone But its funny how fast someone will end thier convo when there is a group of ugly, bearded chopper riders staring at them.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

devo said:


> I kicked some texting bitches mirror off last summer after she almost ran me over on my bike. I ride 90% of the year and I don't take kindly to it.
> "We" as in my friends also find it fun to ride up on talkers and texters in groups and politely yell at them to put there phone away. We know and are completley aware that its harassment and have no intention of hurting anyone But its funny how fast someone will end thier convo when there is a group of ugly, bearded chopper riders staring at them.



Southpark Harley **** pt2 - YouTube

Sorry, but this was the first thing I thought of after reading that.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm guilty of occasionally texting when driving. But only if I'm not moving.

Either way, the nerve to do it while you are driving other people? Fuck that. That's just plain disrespectful.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

Man, I hate even talking on the phone while I'm driving. I drive a stick, so that makes it worse, but mostly it's the concentration thing. I just want to drive and listen to music. I can talk to someone else in the car, but it seems like it takes more concentration to talk on the phone (think I've actually read that somewhere, too). When I drive with a bunch of people in the vehicle, I don't even like being in charge of the iPod. I'll give it to someone else and let them play DJ.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Looking away for half a second isn't going to cause an accident.


So you can type out or read a sentence in half a second?? Nice... The thing I don't understand is, the objective of texting is to leave a message. Why can't people wait to read a message or send a message?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> So you can type out or read a sentence in half a second?? Nice... The thing I don't understand is, the objective of texting is to leave a message. Why can't people wait to read a message or send a message?


:blink: :blink:

:thumbsup: :eusa_clap: !!!!NO FUCKING SHIT!!!! :eusa_clap: :thumbsup:

*Finally!!!* Honestly People,.. thousands, even 10's of thousands of pounds of steel moving at 60-70-80 MPH in CLOSE proximity,.. moving many, *many* FPS, and you act like it's the same as walking in the park!! or pushing a button on the _radio_???????

To make my point,... Anybody see the news footage of the _FUCKING MORON_ that fell in a fountain *WALKING* & TEXTING?????

...and *all* of you that think you're such Great, skillful, accomplished,.. talented drivers, texting, talking, playing with your iPod's???

YOU'RE WRONG,.. YOU'VE JUST BEEN PLAIN OL' LUCKY!!! The _other_ drivers who are paying attention,.. alert & driving safely have been the one's who've avoided your dumbassed shit on the road and saved not only themselves, but YOU TOO!!!!


FUCK!!! I can't _BELIEVE_ this is even considered debatable!!!! :WTF: People are *DYING* because of this STUPID SHIT!!!!
(...OK, rant over! Let the flaming :storm: begin!!)


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

True that Tigre.
Real men drive manuals, so we can't be distracted doing silly feminine texting while driving.

I'm an old bastard so the whole concept of texting just seems like a very womanly activity.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

pencap75 said:


> True that Tigre.
> Real men drive manuals, so we can't be distracted doing silly feminine texting while driving.
> 
> I'm an old bastard so the whole concept of texting just seems like a very womanly activity.


I'm a chick.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

pencap75 said:


> True that Tigre.
> Real men drive manuals, so we can't be distracted doing silly feminine texting while driving.
> 
> I'm an old bastard so the whole concept of texting just seems like a very womanly activity.





tigre said:


> I'm a chick.


Also a chick. 

I drive a 5-speed while engaging in the "womanly activity" of texting, eating, changing clothes, emailing, whatever. Always performed with sound judgement and timing, however. I'm not an idiot.

Call it silly, feminine, and womanly if you want, pencap. 
I call it multi-tasking.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

pencap75 said:


> True that Tigre.
> Real men drive manuals, so we can't be distracted doing silly feminine texting while driving.
> 
> I'm an old bastard so the whole concept of texting just seems like a very womanly activity.





tigre said:


> I'm a chick.


Oh SNAP!!! :laugh:
Gotta figure we're a bunch of knuckle draggin' Troglodytes, eh?
(...i'd put money on the salesman giving you the Ol' "Now Sweety, you don't _really_ want a stick now do you?")


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

This entire "texting while driving " argument is inane. The OP is complaining when, if he doesn't like it, he should've driven himself. Simple as that. For someone who got to sit in a back seat and put his feet up while someone else carted his ass back and forth, he has NO room to complain. 

In terms of texting and driving, there's a time and a place. It doesn't ALWAYS have to be dangerous nor is it ALWAYS safe.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Also a chick.
> 
> I drive a 5-speed while engaging in the "womanly activity" of texting, eating, changing clothes, emailing, whatever. Always performed with sound judgement and timing, however. I'm not an idiot.
> 
> ...


A phenomenon I have noticed with all drivers, but much more present in women, is that if the person knows how to drive a manual, they are usually a good driver. It must have something to do with being in-tune with the car and all of it's components... or bad drivers just suck too much at driving to comprehend how to drive a manual.

Case in point, I went on a date with a girl (mid-20s) in my pervious car (5-speed manual) and she asked me how I could drive a manual, because it's so complicated. I said "It's really pretty simple, you start out in first gear, and as your revs build up you switch through the gears. An automatic works the exactly same way, except the car does the shifting for you". She replied with something along the lines of "Oh wow, I always wondered why when I push the gas pedal, the car would make a lot of noise, then get quite, and then make more noise again".

Needless to say that was the last date, I went on with this girl. And although I never saw her drive, I would bet money she is terrible at it.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

East§ide said:


> This entire "texting while driving " argument is inane. The OP is complaining when, if he doesn't like it, he should've driven himself. Simple as that. For someone who got to sit in a back seat and put his feet up while someone else carted his ass back and forth, he has NO room to complain.


I don't know, what if the dude was putting away a six-pack while he was driving? Still no room to complain? Not that those are necessarily equal in risk, but if someone's driving makes me uncomfortable I'm going to at least say something. If they tell me to **** off then I figure they're not much of a friend and I'll make a different decision next time. I'd much rather drive myself; somehow, even with ADHD I can manage to drive 10+ hours in a row without having to keep myself entertained by playing with my phone.


----------



## devo (Feb 16, 2008)

MarshallV82 said:


> Southpark Harley **** pt2 - YouTube
> 
> Sorry, but this was the first thing I thought of after reading that.


No need to appologize. I can take a joke. 
That shit was hilarious!!!! We are a bunch of **** and we all act like douchebags.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

The point is that beggars can't be choosers and rather than bitch abou his friend on a forum, perhaps he should just drive next time ? I'm not saying his friend is right or wrong, all I'm saying is "my car, my stereo, my rules." If someone was drinking while driving and I was in the car? Well, I'd be stupid for being in that car.. But lets just say he started after the fact and I wasn't okay with it ..I might say something and wait for his response.. That would determine whether I'd go anywhere with him DRIVING again..not whether I'd bitch and moan about it. 
Do you really base all of your friendships on whether or not someone does what they want in their car while they drive so you don't have to?


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

East§ide said:


> Do you really base all of your friendships on whether or not someone does what they want in their car while they drive so you don't have to?


Driving has little to do with it (and personally, I like to drive, so it's not like someone's doing me some awesome favor by driving). It's more about whether they respect my opinion and want me to feel comfortable and safe. My best friend likes to play crap like Quiet Riot at 90 decibels and sing along. It's a little annoying, but I've never said a word in complaint because it doesn't affect my safety and she pays attention to her driving. 

I also don't get why, when someone has other people in the car, they'd need to text someone else to keep themselves entertained. Why not just talk to the people in the car? Seems pretty weird to me.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

devo said:


> I kicked some texting bitches mirror off last summer after she almost ran me over on my bike. I ride 90% of the year and I don't take kindly to it.
> "We" as in my friends also find it fun to ride up on talkers and texters in groups and politely yell at them to put there phone away. We know and are completley aware that its harassment and have no intention of hurting anyone But its funny how fast someone will end thier convo when there is a group of ugly, bearded chopper riders staring at them.


be careful, i know riders who have been arrested for pretty much the same thing.


----------



## devo (Feb 16, 2008)

Heard, thanks.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

devo said:


> Heard, thanks.


don't get me wrong - i'm sure that cunt deserved it.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

East§ide said:


> This entire "texting while driving " argument is inane. The OP is complaining when, if he doesn't like it, he should've driven himself. Simple as that. For someone who got to sit in a back seat and put his feet up* while someone else carted his ass back and forth, he has NO room to complain.*
> 
> In terms of texting and driving, there's a time and a place. It doesn't ALWAYS have to be dangerous nor is it ALWAYS safe.


Unless his life or personal safety on the line. Seriously, this is the winter, roads suck and conditions vary, you hit a patch of ice or snow and start sliding your reaction time is going to be fucked you are staring down at your phone with your mind off the road.




Big Foot said:


> A phenomenon I have noticed with all drivers, but much more present in women, is that if the person knows how to drive a manual, they are usually a good driver. It must have something to do with being in-tune with the car and all of it's components... or bad drivers just suck too much at driving to comprehend how to drive a manual.
> 
> Case in point, I went on a date with a girl (mid-20s) in my pervious car (5-speed manual) and she asked me how I could drive a manual, because it's so complicated. I said "It's really pretty simple, you start out in first gear, and as your revs build up you switch through the gears. An automatic works the exactly same way, except the car does the shifting for you". She replied with something along the lines of "Oh wow, I always wondered why when I push the gas pedal, the car would make a lot of noise, then get quite, and then make more noise again".
> 
> Needless to say that was the last date, I went on with this girl. And although I never saw her drive, I would bet money she is terrible at it.


HAHAHA that would be tha last date I would go on as well. Bitch, you are just too stupid to be near me, i might catch it.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

tigre said:


> My best friend likes to play crap like Quiet Riot at 90 decibels and sing along. It's a little annoying, but I've never said a word in complaint because it doesn't affect my safety and she pays attention to her driving.


But, is she hot????


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> But, is she hot????


Oh, totally. We make out and have pajama pillow fights all the time.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

tigre said:


> Oh, totally. We make out and have pajama pillow fights all the time.
> 
> 
> So it is true....
> ...


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> So it is true....
> 
> I've always wondered, does the make out session end in a pillow fight or is it the pillow fight that ends up in a make out session?


Pillow fight first, of course. Then after we make out for awhile, we watch Gilmour Girls and paint our nails.


----------



## treedodger (Dec 7, 2012)

do you paint your nails before or after you change your tampons?


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

treedodger said:


> do you paint your nails before or after you change your tampons?


After, of course. Why, do you do it the other way?


----------

